# Score him...



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I scored him up on paper, and I'm usually pretty good at it, w/in 5 inches. I came up pretty low on this guy, but to my eyes and brain I say he's bigger. SO i want some opinions. Not that it matters, this is the buck I'm hoping for. Just a beautiful deer all around. But I am curious as to what you think he'll go...


----------



## ICE'EM (Mar 5, 2008)

132


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Ice'um... You mofo I was just going to say that!

I would say Low 30's


----------



## ICE'EM (Mar 5, 2008)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Ice'um... You mofo I was just going to say that!
> 
> I would say Low 30's


 HA great minds think alike and i guess the not so great ones do as well! :beer:


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I came up w/ 127... When i first saw him my brain said 135. When I wrote it down though, it seemed right and thats all I could come up with... Either way, he'll go on the wall no matter if he scores 105...


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Here's a few more...


----------



## ICE'EM (Mar 5, 2008)

Other than his left brow being a little taller he seems very symmetrical. Great looking deer and he would look nice over the fire place!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> I came up w/ 127... When i first saw him my brain said 135. When I wrote it down though, it seemed right and thats all I could come up with... Either way, he'll go on the wall no matter if he scores 105...


I think your real close. I think hed be hard pressed to break 130. Mid/upper 120s is where I put him. Hes good in all departments, tine length, mass, etc. Hes just not great in any department..........yet.

Hes YOUNG. May be a reaaalllllll good contender to let go another year. :wink: :wink:

He could really balloon up with another year under his belt.

Interesting sidebar for all you trail cam guys. Infrared pictures ADD mass to a buck. Trust me.
I had some night photos of a nice 5x5, thought he had fantastic mass. Got some daytime color photos, my opinion of his mass dropped. Finally saw him in person, not NEARLY as massive as the IR photos show him to be.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Big enough for me!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Colt said:


> Big enough for me!


You and me both!

This guy is on the radar now too! Not real big, but his mass, little stickers and color really has me. Def hoping for this guy too.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

That frst buck I'd say 133 only cause he's a bit spindly. If you gave him a few years for mass I'm sure he'd be great buck!!!


----------

